# Robin Williams Peace Plan (Robin Williams didn't write this according to snopes



## Rachelsmom (Nov 20, 2001)

I thought this was GREAT!!!!!!









Quote:

THE ROBIN WILLIAMS PEACE PLAN

This may very well be the best thought out item we have read since 9/11/01.
Leave it to Robin Williams to come up with the perfect plan ... what we need now is for our UN Ambassador to stand up and repeat this message.

I see a lot of people yelling for peace but I have not heard of a plan for peace. So, here's one plan.

1. The US will apologize to the world for our "interference" in their affairs, past & present. You know, Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo, Noriega, Milosovich and the rest of those good ol' boys: We will never "interfere" again.

2. We will withdraw our troops from all over the world, starting with Germany, South Korea and the Philippines. They don't want us there. We would statio n troops at our borders. No one sneaking through holes in the fence.

3. All illegal aliens have 90 days to get their affairs together and leave. We'll give them a free trip home. After 90 days the remainder will be gathered up and deported immediately, regardless of who or where they are. France would welcome them.

4. All future visitors will be thoroughly checked and limited to 90 days unless given a special permit. No one from a terrorist nation would be allowed in. If you don't like it there, change it yourself and don't hide here. Asylum would never be available to anyone. We don't need any more cab drivers or 7-11 cashiers.

5. No "students" over age 21. The older ones are the bombers. If they don't attend classes, they get a "D" (for "deport") and it's back home baby.

6. The US will make a strong effort to become self-sufficient energy wise. This will include developing non-polluting sources of energy but will require a temporary drilling of oil in the Alaskan wild erness. The caribou will have to cope for a while.

7. Offer Saudi Arabia and other oil producing countries $10 a barrel for their oil. If they don't like it, we go some place else. They can go somewhere else to sell their production. (About a week of the wells filling up the storage sites would be enough.)

8. If there is a famine or other natural catastrophe in the world, we will not "interfere." They can pray to Allah or whomever for seeds, rain, cement or whatever they need. Besides, most of what we give them is stolen or given to the Army. The people who need it most get very little, if anything.

9. Ship the UN Headquarters to an isolated island some place. We don' t need the spies and fair weather friends here. Besides, the building would make a good homeless shelter or lockup for illegal aliens.

10. All Americans must go to charm and beauty school. That way no one can call us "Ugly Americans" any longer. The language we speak is ENGLISH.....learn it...or LEAVE...

Now, ain't that a winner of a plan.
The Statue of Liberty is no longer saying "Give me your poor, your tired, your huddled masses." She's got a baseball bat and she's yelling, "You want a piece of me?"


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

It's been posted here before. Please honor Robin Williams by letting whoever sent it to you that it is falsely linked to him.

This sounds _nothing_ like Williams' humor...............

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/williams.asp


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:

We don't need any more cab drivers or 7-11 cashiers.
Um, I am not really cool with that part.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Dang, Els you are quick!

Not only did you post before me but you also had snopes all pasted...I hadn't even made it over there yet.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Um, I am not really cool with that part.
I didn't even know how to reply to that little piece of racism.


----------



## smittenmom (Mar 2, 2003)

Is that supposed to be funny? Offensive, yes. Funny, no.


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

remembered where i am


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

Agree all you want.

Why not put your own name to it then?

I was pointing out that it was not said by Williams.


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

wasn't even referring to your post mama. Was just generally saying that whoever wrote it said alot of it very well


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Robin Williams is vocally anti-Bush, anti-Republican, can see him having written this in a million years.

And letting people starve around the world will solve our problems? This is just so gross, I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

A friend of mine emailed that "plan" to me and I was so offended by it, and I knew *immediately* that Robin Williams could never have written it, and I was even more offended that someone attributed it to him. I went to snopes right away so that I could email the snopes link to my friend. She keeps sending me offensive emails, even though I keep asking her to lay off the political (and religious) stuff, but that's for another thread.


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

This actually sounds more like the humor of Dennis ******.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

uke
















Who in the world can see any truth or anything in that?









I'm ashamed to share a planet, much less a country with the author of that.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Are we seriously allowed to post things like that here?


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

i know this is probably too much to ask, but could a mod change the title of this thread? it's not from robin williams, and i feel it's not a post i ever would have opened if i thought it would be anything like this. i am extremely offended by this article.







uke


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

i know this is probably too much to ask, but could a mod change the title of this thread? it's not from robin williams, and i feel it's not a post i ever would have opened if i thought it would be anything like this. i am extremely offended by this article.


----------



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

Imagine reading this if your son (or brother or husband or cousin or uncle or friend, etc) happened to fit the "description" given:

"No "students" over age 21. The older ones are the bombers. If they don't attend classes, they get a "D" (for "deport") and it's back home baby."

Perhaps people are able to write (and post) such screeds because their imagination fails - they can't imagine others (especially those who have been so systematically dehumanized) are people like themselves.


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow*














uke
















Who in the world can see any truth or anything in that?









I'm ashamed to share a planet, much less a country with the author of that.

There is a First Amendment in this country.

People can say alot of things in this country.

You may find it offensive, but people have rights.

Rights to freedom of expression.

You have the absolute right not to read it.

People are not always going to post things that you agree with.

(A shocking fact of life!)

Why don't you have a dialogue and discuss the issues?

Why does everyone have to have the same point of view as you?


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

What a nasty, inaccurate, hostile, uneducated, twisted load of racist drivel.

uke


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

Miriam,

I hear you.

Pick a point, I'll discuss it with you.

Perhaps the OP didn't wish to discuss, but rather just voice her approval.

So then, what is wrong with others voicing their disapproval?


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miriam*
There is a First Amendment in this country.

People can say alot of things in this country.

You may find it offensive, but people have rights.

Rights to freedom of expression.

You have the absolute right not to read it.

People are not always going to post things that you agree with.

(A shocking fact of life!)

Why don't you have a dialogue and discuss the issues?

Why does everyone have to have the same point of view as you?

Take your own advice, if you don't agree with what I said then just respect my opinion







I never said they had to have the same POV as me- I just said I'm ashamed to share a country with them.

And BTW- we don't have freedom of speech on this board if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

oh, ok- it showed up









I shared about as much as the OP did- she gave approval, I gave disapproval. Was I supposed to get all intellectual and debating when the OP wasn't about discussing an issue?


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

That has got to be a joke.

Like, making fun of bigoted, small-minded conservatives.

'Cuz I laughed, thinking it was making fun of bigoted, small-minded conservatives.

Was I not supposed to?


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

I thought this was a joke, making fun of bigoted, small-minded conservatives.

I laughed.

Was I not supposed to laugh?


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

deleted.
remembered myself


----------



## jeyer (Oct 27, 2003)

I saw this as a very tongue-in-cheek piece. Sarcastic. Some of it is making fun of people who really feel that way, other parts are unfortunately true.

Either way, I don't think it is meant to be taken seriously.

So like Candiland, I found it quite funny!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I think those that liked the piece have avoided the one part that really bothered me about it.

Did the comment about 7-11 and taxi cab drivers not strike you as racist? Is racism ever ok? Is it only ok when it is funny?

I am really curious because it seems like some of the concerns the other posters had was being dismissed as "tree hugger hippie crap"

Does this include the racist comment? Because that was the first thing brought up by people in opposition and those that agreed with the piece completely dismissed the opposition so I have to assume some people saw it as "only a joke". Which is really sad IMO.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I do not consider this piece to be a joke mainly because the people sending around do NOT see it as a joke. They take it to be real and support the actual words behind it. As such, I am unwilling to take it as a TIC thing.

It makes me uke

The ignorance to believe some of the statements is shocking. For example, the no students over 21 is actually quite funny. Most of the foreign students I knew were here for GRAD SCHOOL. Gotta be really on the ball to finish up your PhD before you're 21!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Yep, I read it and knew immediately that Robin Williams had not written this.

And by the way, the First Amendment only protects free speech with respect to the government. For instance, MDC is not bound under the first amendment to allow free speech on their site. They can censor whatever they wish to.

But even though I agree that this is ignorant drivel, I don't really care if someone posts it. I do wish a mod would change the title though for people who don't read any further than the first post. I would hate to see Robin Williams actually associated with such nonsense.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

I am so tired, tired, tired. Tired of strange, falsely-attributed "sound-bites" that pass for political discourse. Thank heavens for the First Amendment, but I really wish that those indulging would honor it by saying well-thought-out bits of debate instead of mind-numbing drivel masquerading as 'populist'.

Someone here actually thought that this screed would be worthy of discussion?

Hmmm.

Well, Item #1. The "good 'ole boys". Well, we put a lot of them in power. So, if we hadn't "interferred" _at all_, then we wouldn't have had a "problem" to deal with later.

And, >sigh< , #2 might actually be a good idea in many ways. At least we would suddenly have everyone back here who has had to join the military because they can't get a better job at home. Then, when the government can't justify the expense, they would have to find some other employment or the citizens would be getting restless and lots of them would by then have had military training. Anyone here remember the Roman Empire?









#3 That's a laugh. Our Immigration Department can't even keep track of the legal ones. Yeah, right. And, yes, that last sentence is incredibly xenophobic and discriminatory. It isn't worth debating, I'm disgusted that I'm even deigning to notice it.

#4 How do you define a terrorist nation? That's what we are.

#5 Listen here, this one is soooooo stupid that I'm in hysterics and can't write a serious answer. Most of the over-21 students are _graduate_ students. Lots of them are in engineering. They come over here and _are better prepared than the US-trained engineers._ Did you know that physics lessons are started when students are 10 in Cyprus? There aren't whole universities in Syria devoted to denying the great age of the earth. Iran's engineering schools have provided the United States with some of the best hydraulics people there are -- your public sewage system is probably partly thanks to some of those Iranians.

#6 I can only respond to this obliquely. Don't you know how "oil reserves" are calculated? We don't really know who much oil is up there. There is even the possibility that we would use more oil drilling than we would get out of the ground.

#7 Fine.

#8 OK. Much aid from the US for this kind of thing comes from charity organizations -- NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations) -- anyhow.

#9 >oh, brother!<

#10 Hmm. Not a bad idea. I think we should send Bush there first. His parents obviously didn't do a good enough job. They should at least have read him The Goops.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Poor Robin Williams. I bet he is mad he was made the author of such "nasty, inaccurate, hostile, uneducated, twisted load of racist drivel" (nice description!)









Someone forwarded this to me, and a zillion other people, a while ago. I wish people would check things out before spreading stuff like that.


----------



## attachmentfeminist (Mar 26, 2004)

I read this a while back, and just knew if couldn't be Robin's. First, he's funny. He's also insightful and clever.

This is none of the above.


----------

